# handlebar width of CAAD10 size 56



## pleong (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all, i'd like to know the handlebar width of my 2012 CAAD 10 size 56.
if i measure the bar end c-to-c, it seems 430mm, if i measure the bar top, it seems 420mm.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Must be a 42. Every bar manufacturer has it's own way to measure. Some use center to center at the end of the drop, others at the hoods, others measure outside to outside...


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

I have the same bike in 58cm and asked the same question a few months ago. 



C3 Handlebars
Brand: Cannondale
Model: C3
Color: Black
Size: 31.8mm X 44 cm, Outside to Outside / 42cm, Center to Center
Drop: 140mm
Reach: 90mm
Weight : ~298g

C3 Stem
Brand: Cannondale
Model: C3
Color: Black
Length: 100mm
Rise: +/-6 degree
Size: 1 1/8" forks
Weight: ~132g


----------



## juanacity (Jul 11, 2012)

Huh, my 2012 CAAD10 58cm had 45cm c-c handlebars. They were pretty huge. Pretty sure the stem on my 58 was 110mm too, but I'm not 100% positive about that. I am surprised Cannondale is not more consistent about sizing of components.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

This ridiculously 45cm wide c-c (44.5cm on the hoods) C3 handlebar came stock with my 2011 56cm CAAD10.
I could barely ride it. Who rides 45cm bars on a 56cm frame anyway?

I now ride a 42cm and it's great.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

My 2011 CAAD10 58cm came with 43cm c-c bar ends and 42cm c-c on the tops - it is a C2 bar.

cheers


----------

